# My 20 weeks to my pro debut



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Anasci! I am IFBB Women's Physique Pro Jamie Nicole Pinder and I welcome you to follow me as I prep for my pro debut. My first show of the season will be the Chicago Wings of Strength in July. My Ultimate goal for this year is to qualify and compete at the inaugural women's physique Olympia this year. 
I will be working with Shelby Starnes for nutrition and John Meadows for my training again for this prep. Honestly, I don't think I could prep with anyone else. Shelby is the master of nutrition and I don't think he could have dialed me in any better then he did at Nationals in November. And  Mountain Dog training needs no explanation, nothing comes close to it. 
Shelby just started to trim down my carbs, which actually was welcomed. I was starting to feel a little too fluffy. 
As for training, I'm currently training five days a week. John and I decided it would be beneficial to add an extra back day and start every day with abs. Both back and abs were the two things the judges wanted me to bring up. 
I'm planning on posting two updates a week, but I welcome any questions on here in between posts. I also welcome any suggestions for articles in the newsletter to be posted here as well. 
Thanks for having me and following along! ​


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 19, 2013)

Will be great following this!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome! Look forward to following along.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh thanks for doing this as i enjoy reading peoples journeys to something as special as yours Anthro.  Best of luck and you got a great team to guide you and I'm impressed..


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 20, 2013)

That's awesome. Will you be posting PICS? Or staying on the down low?


----------



## odin (Feb 20, 2013)

She already posted some pics in her intro thread (Great physique by the way)!

This will be a great log, following an IFBB Pro's road to the show!! Thanks!!


----------



## Jello (Feb 20, 2013)

Kick ass, look forward to seeing what you can do. You're clearly motivated, your transformation over the last year was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 20, 2013)

Will be following, wish you best of luck


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool. I'll be following along for sure.


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll be posting videos and pics, maybe not every week but I'll definitely be posting some. Working on a video from today's back day.


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's the video guys. 
Mountain Dog back day 20 Weeks out
One Arm Suitcase Rows- sets of 8
Super setted with T bar Rows- sets of 6 X 5 super sets 
Low cable rows- 8 reps X 4 sets
Stretch partial pull downs- 8 reps X 3 sets 
Reverse hyper- 3 sets to failure
Lying ham curls- 10 res X 6 sets 


Back Day 20 Weeks out - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 21, 2013)

Great video


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## odin (Feb 21, 2013)

Like the video! Great seeing training videos added to logs you don't see that often. Thanks!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 21, 2013)

So very cool girl! Looking forward to your countdown.. T


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very well put together video!


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, it was my first time using that video editing software. Hopefully the videos will get better as I get more used to the program.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best of luck to you anthrogeekuconn!
It's really nice with a video.
Keep up the good work, I looking forward to the next one !


----------



## FordFan (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for putting together the video for us.  Very good job...


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a new shot I got from my Chris z photo shoot!


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 26, 2013)

This weekend went by WAYYY too fast! 
My leg workout on Saturday was ok, I have a nerve issue in my lower back and it was acting up, it was causing my whole left leg to KILL! No matter, I still finished the workout fairly strong. 
Sunday was chest and shoulder day. Nothing too crazy. 
After I prepped my food for the week and had just a little time to relax. 
Shelby took away a little more carbs this week, but my plan is pretty much staying the same this week.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking great


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

Great pic.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

You look fantastic!!


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 26, 2013)

Really nice shape!
You look amazing!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 26, 2013)

Lookin great Aqua !! thanks for the training vid I can show some
of the younger generation what dedications all about . Very impressive in everyway so thanks a lot .


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome video! Gives new meaning to "train like a girl" lol.


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys! 

Is it really the end of Thursday ALREADY?!!! Damn, this week flew by! 
Honestly my training kinda sucked this week. My back was bugging me on Saturday and my shoulder was killing me on chest/shoulder day AND my elbow was giving me grief on arm day?! I feel like I'm falling apart here! I think I'm well over due for a massage. 
I've also been having a difficult time processing all the negativity that I encounter every time I post a new pic on facebook. I'm usually pretty good about ignoring it all, but this time for some reason it's been getting under my skin. Maybe it's just that I really have not found my own way to process it. I think the amount of time it took me to completely transform myself may have a little to do with it too. I dunno, but I'm not gonna lie it's been eating at me. And I know what you all are going to say "fuck 'em" or "don't listen to those stupid people", and yeah I know . I love what I do, I love what I've made myself into, I'm just not yet in love with the way the rest of the world sees me. I see myself as an athlete, but the world only sees me as steroids, or a woman who has become a man. I'm not a man! And hard work, commitment to my goals, blood, sweat and tears got me here. Ok, done with rant!
Here's a little video clip from back day. These are deads we did with chains. This set was 185lbs with 6 chains, went up to 225lb with 6 chains for 10 after this. Enjoy! 
And please excuse my bloat, this was the day after our cheat meal. 
185lb deads with 6 chains - YouTube


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome work... Think I've watched most of your YouTube uploads and impressed with the intensity of your training


----------



## Anthrogeekuconn (Mar 1, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Awesome work... Think I've watched most of your YouTube uploads and impressed with the intensity of your training



Thank you! I hate seeing competitors that put up "training" videos like this....

Karina Nascimento Weight Trains Triceps for a Hard Core Workout - YouTube







If I "trained" like that, I don't think I'd be accomplishing much!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

Anthrogeekuconn said:


> Thank you! I hate seeing competitors that put up "training" videos like this....
> Karina Nascimento Weight Trains Triceps for a Hard Core Workout - YouTube
> 
> If I "trained" like that, I don't think I'd be accomplishing much!



.that's rediculous .musics like a cheap porno.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anthrogeekuconn said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!
> 
> Is it really the end of Thursday ALREADY?!!! Damn, this week flew by!
> Honestly my training kinda sucked this week. My back was bugging me on Saturday and my shoulder was killing me on chest/shoulder day AND my elbow was giving me grief on arm day?! I feel like I'm falling apart here! I think I'm well over due for a massage.
> ...



I wouldn't allow those people to get on your nerves.  They are just jealous of you.  If you allow them to get to you, then they are getting what they want.  
Where I live 90 percent of the population is overweight and out of shape.  I can't even go into Walmart anymore, all the fatness makes me sick.  
I have even had people tell me at work that all those weights are gonna make me fat when I get older, and it is not good for my heart, etc. Even had a female tell me it is not attractive being muscled up.  Fuck em all I say!!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

This might be a stupid question, but why do you need the chains?
Just to look hardcore or what?


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

Your competitor looks like a skank..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but why do you need the chains?
> Just to look hardcore or what?



Chains provide LVRT, linear variable resistant training. As each link is lifted of floor it slowly increases resistance , totally killer to do and Anthro has her shit together as I just saw that dead video. 
LVRT can be with rubber band or therapy bands also just a slight different approach to become a pro or stay home .


----------



## Flex2019 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Chains provide LVRT, linear variable resistant training. As each link is lifted of floor it slowly increases resistance , totally killer to do and Anthro has her shit together as I just saw that dead video.
> LVRT can be with rubber band or therapy bands also just a slight different approach to become a pro or stay home .



Yep, exactly.  In Mountain Dog Training, we use a variety of of methods to increase resistance at the top of the rep.  Sometimes we use bands, sometimes we use a "reverse band" setup, and sometimes we use chains.  Let's use deadlifting with chains for an example.  Let's say I was using 350lbs with 6 chains.  At the bottom of the movement, the deadlift is a true 350lbs, just as in a standard deadlift.  As the bar raises and the links lift up, the weight gets heavier and heavier.  The weight that WAS 350lbs at the bottom, is now closer to 450lbs at the top of the rep.  This type of progressive resistance allows for a lift that's easy on the joints when they are at their most vulnerable (bottom of a bench press, for instance) and allows a huge amount of resistance where the muscles are strongest and the joints are safest (top of the rep).


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> Yep, exactly.  In Mountain Dog Training, we use a variety of of methods to increase resistance at the top of the rep.  Sometimes we use bands, sometimes we use a "reverse band" setup, and sometimes we use chains.  Let's use deadlifting with chains for an example.  Let's say I was using 350lbs with 6 chains.  At the bottom of the movement, the deadlift is a true 350lbs, just as in a standard deadlift.  As the bar raises and the links lift up, the weight gets heavier and heavier.  The weight that WAS 350lbs at the bottom, is now closer to 450lbs at the top of the rep.  This type of progressive resistance allows for a lift that's easy on the joints when they are at their most vulnerable (bottom of a bench press, for instance) and allows a huge amount of resistance where the muscles are strongest and the joints are safest (top of the rep).



That is a great explaination.  Makes a lot of sense, especially about keeping the joints safe.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tnx Flex!
Now I've learned something new!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2013)

Glad flex was more explicit in the why's..
Just do it.. thanks flex.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 14, 2013)

Curious how the reverse hypers worked for you. Been thinking of using one later as we have one in the gym . You like it? Thanks, T


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 21, 2013)

*That is a tough thing for gals to deal with.*



Anthrogeekuconn said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!
> 
> Is it really the end of Thursday ALREADY?!!! Damn, this week flew by!
> Honestly my training kinda sucked this week. My back was bugging me on Saturday and my shoulder was killing me on chest/shoulder day AND my elbow was giving me grief on arm day?! I feel like I'm falling apart here! I think I'm well over due for a massage.
> ...



My girl is a figure pro. I am a high school biology teacher. When students see pictures of her I hear some say stuff like she has muscle s like a man.  I always say- is a female lion any less female because she takes down a gazelle? Lol. 

I get a kick out of it because many times it is girls in my class talking like that. They will say she is huge! I laugh because in the pics she is 126 pounds. The girls saying that often weigh a lot more! 

So, hang in there and do your own thing! Very few will ever get it , Anthro.


----------

